# Ice trip this year.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm looking to take a ice fishing trip or two this year. Looking for recommendation and thoughts on where to go. Out of state, in state.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Stampede said:


> I'm looking to take a ice fishing trip or two this year. Looking for recommendation and thoughts on where to go. Out of state, in state.


If we get ice Lake Erie......Here is why....


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishingful, was that with a guide service? If so ,can you give me some info on who.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Stampede said:


> Fishingful, was that with a guide service? If so ,can you give me some info on who.


It was not. We went out on our own. All of our equipment has my dads charter written on it but he decided not to run hard water trips last year. There are some great guides that will take you out. Anything from running quads to air boats. http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/ice-fishing/ohio-ice-fishing-guides


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Your lucky to have that at your disposable. I'll probably do a guide service on erie.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Stampede said:


> Your lucky to have that at your disposable. I'll probably do a guide service on erie.


We do have an airboat but haven't got it out on the lake yet. It's expensive lol. With the ice conditions the last couple of years we haven't needed it.

I know I am I don't get up there as much as I want to. Work gets in the way.

Erie can be ez or rough. A few years back I got stuck in a slush pocket in a snow storm. Last year we headed out and back in in a white out. You have to have the right gear. It will cost you if you dont.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Stampede, do you have your own transportation and gear ? If ya do, you're more than welcome to follow me out if ya like. Not a guide service but love catching eyes thru the ice, no guarantees though, but most days you won't go home hungry !!!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I do have flip up, suit , etc , but only transport on the ice is good ol foot power.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

well, usually have someone else with me but there is a few fella's that will taxi ya out there for a few bucks then bring ya back in. When it gets time possibly make room for ya somewhere, hope we get another year like the past 2, Stampede, Where you out of ? Mike


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree on the lake erie ice fishing. Went the last 2 winters on our own with atv's. Do your research if you go with a guide, have heard a lot of horror stories.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I went on Erie for the first time last year. It was a experience that I will never forget. I'm sure you will love it, and have a blast.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishingful and Tightlines. Your not helping with the pics. Makes me want to head for the arctic circle. Tightlines, you with a guide in the pic. ? I'm going to do a erie trip, it's just a matter of how .


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry......This was the day before.....we got to the area late and only got 5.....Does that help? HAHA


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey, anyone wanting to take a tag along this year, let me know, shoot me a message. I'll pay my way. As i stated, i have equipment, just no transport on the ice except foot power. How far out do you go?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Out of Catawba , usually a few miles, 2-3 sometimes 5, out of Crane creek area, turtle creek, anywhere from a couple to 8-9 miles, usually travel to stay ahead of the crowds, you'll be glad you do !!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Stampede said:


> Fishingful and Tightlines. Your not helping with the pics. Makes me want to head for the arctic circle. Tightlines, you with a guide in the pic. ? I'm going to do a erie trip, it's just a matter of how .


Hey we just went by ourselves with atv's. Some guys walk out there but not for me! 2 years ago we were fishing out by west sister then last year we did very good north of catawba. Its a blast!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Pete- 

Lake Erie is great! Had some great fishing days and some not so good days up there. I have a good guide if you want to go out up there. Mark and I went up to Green Bay last year and did walleye and whitefish up there and catching ball those whitefish in 70 ft of water through the ice was a blast. We were also looking at going to Milwaukee this year to fish for brown trout and steelhead through the ice.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishdealer04. I told mark i'm up for a erie trip. Most definite on that. And would be interested in going to Milwaukee. Let me know on that because i'm wanting to do a couple trips this year. Just didn't plan ahead now i'm scrambling to plan something. I'll most likely just plan some trips here in ohio since it's a little late. 
Just got my new ice picks and bait puck. Makes the itch , itch more!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Devils lake, lake of the woods, red lake, lake Winnie, leech lake, mille lacs are all good options. Been to them all besides Devils but it's on the bucket list. All those mentioned are in northern Minnesota (besides Devils) and can be hit in a weeks time. 

Since living in Minnesota and now being here I've only been back 1 time. I don't see a need to since the walleye Capitol is in our backyards... There is just something about pulling a 10 pounder up through an 8" hole that gets the blood flowing. My personal best came from erie 2 ice seasons ago a 32" 13 lb giant. My biggest in mn was a 29" and skinny as a broomstick. Whole different breed of fish. Be prepared to catch skeeter sized eyes(13-17") up there with maybe a few over 20"


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> Devils lake, lake of the woods, red lake, lake Winnie, leech lake, mille lacs are all good options. Been to them all besides Devils but it's on the bucket list. All those mentioned are in northern Minnesota (besides Devils) and can be hit in a weeks time.
> 
> Since living in Minnesota and now being here I've only been back 1 time. I don't see a need to since the walleye Capitol is in our backyards... There is just something about pulling a 10 pounder up through an 8" hole that gets the blood flowing. My personal best came from erie 2 ice seasons ago a 32" 13 lb giant. My biggest in mn was a 29" and skinny as a broomstick. Whole different breed of fish. Be prepared to catch skeeter sized eyes(13-17") up there with maybe a few over 20"


Erie is such an incredible fishery and I learned that last year ice fishing it but also from all of the guides we fished with up in Green Bay last January. They were all talking about how they come down to ice fish Erie in their off time and how they bring their boats down to fish it. When you are trailering your boat past all of those good lakes in Wisconsin to come to Lake Erie it says something about what kind of fishery it is.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ice fishing and open water... Normally always see a trialer in the parking lot from Iowa,Wisconsin, and Minnesota. Eapecially the spring island bite every other vehicle is an out of stater. 

Erie can be tough some days on the ice. But some days it is absolutely incredible and nothing can compare. Vexilars and being able to stay mobile on certain days is key


----------



## BuckeyeBob (Apr 10, 2015)

Stampede said:


> I'm looking to take a ice fishing trip or two this year. Looking for recommendation and thoughts on where to go. Out of state, in state.


Stampede,
If you like perch fishing, you would enjoy a trip up to Lake Simcoe. It is about one hour north of Toronto. We have been going every year for about 12 years. They have guide services if needed.


Stampede said:


> I'm looking to take a ice fishing trip or two this year. Looking for recommendation and thoughts on where to go. Out of state, in state.


Stampede,
If you like perch fishing, you would enjoy a trip up to Lake Simcoe. It is about one hour north of Toronto. We have been going every year for about twelve years. They have guide services if needed. If you are interested, I can send you more info. I would post some pics, but not sure how to do it.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

We had a horrible year on erie last year.....horrible for the walleyes that is!  Kinda hard to go anywhere else when Erie is locked up....unless you go up into Canada too Simcoe for perch!


----------



## BuckeyeBob (Apr 10, 2015)

I think I figured out how to post pictures of some of the perch from Lake Simcoe.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

The lake simcoe looks interesting. Where at lake simcoe did you stay. When did you go.


----------



## BuckeyeBob (Apr 10, 2015)

Stampede said:


> The lake simcoe looks interesting. Where at lake simcoe did you stay. When did you go.


We go about the first week of February every year. We stay in a bed and breakfast in a little town called Pefferlaw.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

BuckeyeBob said:


> Stampede,
> If you like perch fishing, you would enjoy a trip up to Lake Simcoe. It is about one hour north of Toronto. We have been going every year for about 12 years. They have guide services if needed.
> 
> Stampede,
> If you like perch fishing, you would enjoy a trip up to Lake Simcoe. It is about one hour north of Toronto. We have been going every year for about twelve years. They have guide services if needed. If you are interested, I can send you more info. I would post some pics, but not sure how to do it.


Are there regulations for taking your own quad? Or do you need a sled?


----------



## BuckeyeBob (Apr 10, 2015)

fishingful said:


> Are there regulations for taking your own quad? Or do you need a sled?


I do not know if there are any regulations on taking an atv or sled in Canada. We do see both all over the lake. If you take an atv, make sure you have chains. The snow can get deep sometimes. We go out with a guide service every year, Steve's Huts. He has heated four man huts and takes you out in a Bombardier. He supplies minnows. I always take my clam one man and my auger and fish outside the hut. I like to be able to move around.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

BuckeyeBob said:


> I do not know if there are any regulations on taking an atv or sled in Canada. We do see both all over the lake. If you take an atv, make sure you have chains. The snow can get deep sometimes. We go out with a guide service every year, Steve's Huts. He has heated four man huts and takes you out in a Bombardier. He supplies minnows. I always take my clam one man and my auger and fish outside the hut. I like to be able to move around.


Thanks. Looking to take a trip up this year. Something different. Was thinking of doing it for my bachelor party. But the girl really wants to go lol. She is trying to get me to do something else so she can go haha


----------



## BuckeyeBob (Apr 10, 2015)

fishingful said:


> Thanks. Looking to take a trip up this year. Something different. Was thinking of doing it for my bachelor party. But the girl really wants to go lol. She is trying to get me to do something else so she can go haha


We see woman with their husband/boyfriend at the bed and breakfast and out on the ice up there all the time.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have been on Simcoe, excellent perch fishing. We just stayed at a guys house that he converted his garage into living quarters. We fished between cooks bay and the point north of there. 

I believe if you take atv's you will need to have them registered, insured and have helmets for everyone.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Tightlines said:


> I have been on Simcoe, excellent perch fishing. We just stayed at a guys house that he converted his garage into living quarters. We fished between cooks bay and the point north of there.
> 
> I believe if you take atv's you will need to have them registered, insured and have helmets for everyone.


Sounds like Michigan. No big deal we go up there. I will check into it.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

So it sounds like december is about as early as you could go someplace to ice fish.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Most rates are based on two or more people. Anyone down here is the southern part of the state looking to team up for a trip? Maybe something in December. I little early ice fishing. Once it hits here i'm planning on hitting it hot and heavy around here but would be up for about anytime. Got some vacation days saved up.


----------

